

Recruiting: Stanford BASES Startup Career Fair - benigeri
http://startupcareerfair.eventbrite.com

======
benigeri
This year's BASES Startup Career Fair is scheduled to take place at the Lawn
behind the Gates Computer Science Building on the Stanford Campus. We had over
900 students attend this fair last year, making it a very successful
recruiting and networking event for both companies and attendees.

A full table at the Career Fair entitles you to one six-foot table with a
maximum of four representatives (a half table is maximum two reps). Both
options include parking, free shuttle service from the venue to the parking
and back, break-time snacks and refreshments, and access to post jobs on our
entrepreneurship email newsletter, the BASES Digest, reaching over 5,000
people. You will also be given a complimentary copy of the Resume Booklet,
which consists of an orderly collection of resumes of all Stanford students
seeking jobs and internships.

When purchasing a table at the BASES Startup Career Fair you also have the
option to register for the Startup 101 Career Fair simultaneously for a $50
discount on both fairs combined. The Startup 101 Career Fair is hosted with
five other student groups and held in Tresidder Memorial Union on February
27th from 10am-4pm. If you would like to register separately for this fair and
not the BASES Startup Career Fair please contact us at bases-external-
relations-12-13@lists.stanford.edu for more information.

Shortly after registration you will receive a link to a survey to fill out
with more information about your company and the types of students you are
looking for, and closer to the date of the career fair you will receive an
email with more information about the logistics of the day of the fair. We
look forward to your participation in our upcoming career fair!

